# General > Biodiversity >  Seashore Biodiversity  'top 20' Event at Portskerra

## Northcoastred

If you are interested in Biodiversity and would like to help record our important seashore species then please come along to our free Portskerra Seashore 'Top 20' event this Saturday 23rd August starting from 12pm onwards. Join Mike Kendall (seashore naturalist) and the Countryside Rangers to see if we can record all 'Top 20' species (and more) along the shore at Portskerra in Melvich.

Mike and the Rangers will help you identify and record the common but very important plants and animals found along our coastline as part of the Highland Seashore Project. 

Discover how you could become further involved (should you wish) in recording along the seashore. Experience isn't necessary as guidance and ID sheets will be provided to encourage people to discover, enjoy and protect our precious seashore ecology.

Meet at Portskerra old harbour slipway grid reference NC 877664 (not the pier by the drowing memorial) from 12pm onwards and stay as long as you are able. This is a free event.

----------

